# Avenue Guitars Edmonton Closing.



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Avenue Guitars in Edmonton has got a For Lease sign in the Window. I guess this has been a long time coming. I live just around the corner and have been watching. A few years ago the original owner passed away and what was the place get guitars has gone down hill due to a nose dive in customer service. There have been a couple of posts in the last two years or so about that. During the last year, they have had some deep discounts here and there which I wouldn't have expected. The couple or times I was in during the last six months they were very nice and very helpful. But I guess that was too little, too late. In the last month they cut their hours down to Thursday to Sunday, and had 30% off all guitars ticket price, and all sales final. Today I saw the sign.

Too bad to see a mom and pop store go down, but if you don't keep up the customer service...


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2017)

I always felt like I was in Grandma's attic in there, some nice gear but amps stacked up, no room to move around.
Where else do you get a hand written receipt.


----------



## Farmboyjo (Aug 26, 2016)

Wow. They had some REALLY nice guitars in there. In my imaginary meeting where the roadie/guitar tech from whatever major band is in town stops and asks me 'Hey it's an emergency, where can I get XXXX?', besides 'My House', my answer was always Avenue Guitars (or Cameron's in the old days).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I always felt like I was in Grandma's attic in there, some nice gear but amps stacked up, no room to move around.
> *Where else do you get a hand written receipt.*


That is a sure sign that any business is soon going to be on the scrap heap.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> That is a sure sign that any business is soon going to be on the scrap heap.


I'm no expert in business like you are but I don't think the hand written receipts had anything to do with it,.. the owner dying may have.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sad to hear for sure, it was the first place I felt at home on my musical gear journey and a place where the staff could educate you on things before the days of the forums. I think a lot of people knew time was short for Avenue when Brian died and the staff left due to the new management. The good thing is we got Tyler and Stang out of this, in some roundabout way, and they should carry on the higher end, boutique, vintage, etc. gear for us to have access to.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

It was a great location for finding parts, namely switches and pickguards. 
I imagine the current owner just did not want to operate a guitar store


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

They were in 'liquidation mode' for a long time, hadn't had any or at least much new product through the doors in 3 years or so. My understanding is they (the estate) tried to sell the place and had interested parties but maybe asked too much for the inventory. Over time moved the stuff over that they had stored in an off site warehouse, and just tried to sell everything Brian had accumulated. I bought a NOS 2009 P bass there earlier this year, lots of that sort of thing on the walls and in the back. I wonder what will become of the remainder of the inventory - they still had some pretty good stuff that just never moved.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

The owner died and the family didn't want to take over.
That was the story I got when I asked 2 years ago.
They've been having closing out sales for near 3 years; it's just that the guy had so much stock in various warehouses around the city that it took them a long time to liquidate. 
22 months ago I got a Taylor acoustic at 30% off.

I had the same feeling as mentioned about the hand written bills of sale. 
Quaint and charming but ultimately not very confidence inspiring.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

BMW-KTM said:


> I had the same feeling as mentioned about the hand written bills of sale.
> Quaint and charming but ultimately not very confidence inspiring.


I don't know, it worked and served people well. I'm just a young kid so my dealings were few in comparison to some of the other folks in the city but I'm sure they can chime in on how well things went with Brian and handwritten receipts. I know I've spoken many times with people and the reviews were good,.. eventually though in the last years it turned under new managers.

The place built relationships, you didn't need a receipt if you had any issues back in the day. I bought one of my first guitars there at 15 or 16 and years later a pot started to crackle. I didn't know much about maintenance and took it in to them, they took care of it free of charge.

I should also mention that I've bought guitars second hand in this city that still have the handwritten receipt and the card verification slip stapled together in the case compartment. I like that.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

For the sake of clarity, Avenue didn't end up under new ownership or management. When Brian passed away his wife took over. She was always involved in the business. Brian was in his early 60's when he passed away almost 3 years ago. One can only assume that his wife really didn't want to run the business in the event of his death and even less so 3 years later, not to mention that their lease was expiring and Whyte Ave isn't the most reasonably priced space in the city. The issue regarding hand written receipts was really irrelevant to the success of the business but it's an important indicator of a business that didn't progress into the new millennium where inventory is tracked by computer. I can't imagine how they keep track of their inventory and more so what their cost of that inventory really is (or was). By all accounts it is still a sad day when stores like this close their doors.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

vadsy said:


> I should also mention that I've bought guitars second hand in this city that still have the handwritten receipt and the card verification slip stapled together in the case compartment. I like that.


I bought a 2008 Simon &Patrick from some guy last year. It still has the original handwritten receipt in the case,


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> That is a sure sign that any business is soon going to be on the scrap heap.


I buy regularly from successful businesses that issue hand-written receipts. The local mom'n'pop music shop does them sometimes, usually stapled to a cash register receipt, to offer an itemized account of the sale. My plumber does the same, even from his shop, not just on location. 

I really don't think it indicates anything negative at all.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Is there no possibility that someone could still buy the business and sign a new lease in the same location?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I was only in there once, in 2007, but I thought it was a nice place. I can't speak to the pricing since local markets and demand (as well as availability) are a little different everywhere you go, but the atmosphere seemed pleasant enough.

I applaud the widow's attempt to keep the business going, but it's one thing to have gear in your blood, and another thing to have to look up stuff all the time. That's more like work.

A shame to lose another one, but it happens.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Swervin55 said:


> For the sake of clarity, Avenue didn't end up under new ownership or management. When Brian passed away his wife took over. She was always involved in the business. Brian was in his early 60's when he passed away almost 3 years ago. One can only assume that his wife really didn't want to run the business in the event of his death and even less so 3 years later, not to mention that their lease was expiring and Whyte Ave isn't the most reasonably priced space in the city. The issue regarding hand written receipts was really irrelevant to the success of the business but it's an important indicator of a business that didn't progress into the new millennium where inventory is tracked by computer. I can't imagine how they keep track of their inventory and more so what their cost of that inventory really is (or was). By all accounts it is still a sad day when stores like this close their doors.


After Brian died, the widow drove away some good people, including long-time manager Tyler Stang, who started up Stang Guitars. It's clear to me that there was never any intention of keeping the business as a going concern, investing in it in any way, or selling it. Whatever else was going on, in the past year it became obvious that the place was winding up operations and was going to shut down at some point. Their primitive website has been advertising excellent deals for quite some time. Lots of 1/3 to 1/2 off deals for walk-in customers, some of which were advertisied on their website. Regarding the cost of inventory, they have been discounting some stuff based on whatever was paid for it 10 or 15 years ago, resulting in some absolutely screaming deals.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hammertone said:


> After Brian died, the widow drove away some good people, including long-time manager Tyler Stang, who started up Stang Guitars. It's clear to me that there was never any intention of keeping the business as a going concern, investing in it in any way, or selling it. Whatever else was going on, in the past year it became obvious that the place was winding up operations and was going to shut down at some point. Their primitive website has been advertising excellent deals for quite some time. Lots of 1/3 to 1/2 off deals for walk-in customers, some of which were advertisied on their website. Regarding the cost of inventory, they have been discounting some stuff based on whatever was paid for it 10 or 15 years ago, resulting in some absolutely screaming deals.


Everything you've noted is absolutely true.


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2017)

I got my prised Swart from Avenue. 
Speaking of the hand written receipts...The Custom I bought elsewhere 2nd hand showed the owner traded a Strat in for it at Avenue, trade in value noted.
The Mark V I bought 2nd hand elsewhere showed the year bought, and that the original owner was from Yellowknife.
Not earth shaking but nice to see.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It was sad to hear about Brian's death & the store going downhill.
I was in there a couple of times on trips to Edmonton (the last time was about 5 years ago I think).
I liked the variety, in just about everything--including picks & accessories--even if it was crowded in there-
I've seen other business do this when the owner died & the family didn't want to take it over--I never want to lose brick & mortar music stores & having some Mom & Pop stores as well as smaller chains is a nice thing as well--more variety that way I find.


----------



## Hired Goon (Mar 4, 2008)

It was too crowded in there, it was almost claustrophobic. Prices weren't great. Internet and Kijiji probably didn't help them any, as well as L&M expanding so much.

The deals they had there in the past 6 months though were quite good price wise, but the selection was the same mouldy undesirable stuff from a good decade prior. It was clear they were winding down.

Staff were usually good to deal with.

I have yet to check out Stang guitars... I'll have to drop by.


----------



## buyusfear (Nov 18, 2009)

Hired Goon said:


> I have yet to check out Stang guitars... I'll have to drop by.


I'd highly recommend it.

Blows my mind how locals still don't know/or haven't been to this new store.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Isn't this pretty much the story of most small business in Alberta? Going belly up due to gov't idocy. I'm sure the death of the owner is a big part but I wouldn't be surprised if it's part of the growing trend out west.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

knight_yyz said:


> Isn't this pretty much the story of most small business in Alberta? Going belly up due to gov't idocy. I'm sure the death of the owner is a big part but I wouldn't be surprised if it's part of the growing trend out west.


Not sure what you mean.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Seriously? I'm in Hamilton and I know how many businesses are either closing down or fleeing Alberta, cities like Calgary have tons and tons of empty office buildings.... Mom and pop shops are closing up like crazy. My friend in Calgary is always posting about it on Facebook. All due to the NDP


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

knight_yyz said:


> Seriously? I'm in Hamilton and I know how many businesses are either closing down or fleeing Alberta, cities like Calgary have tons and tons of empty office buildings.... Mom and pop shops are closing up like crazy. My friend in Calgary is always posting about it on Facebook. All due to the NDP


Similar stuff was happening in the 80s - when oil prices took a tumble. Do you not think current oil prices has something to do with this?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

And neither oil nor the NDP have anything remotely to do with Avenue closing. Brian died, period. Family not interested in continuing, but asked too much for the inventory so kept the doors open to liquidate for a while. Are now done.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Well if you look at the whole picture as far as the City of Edmonton goes...There are more homes and apartments available in that city , then in a long time, because of oil ..The jobs related to oil production are not there, thousands left that city, thousands that use to spend money there. It not hard to see, This hurts small business.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

If closing the store was purely to do with a death, there are tons of ways to keep the business going without getting your hands dirty. Hire someone, sell the store whatever. I'm saying that the eco omy in Alberta is tanking and small business are dropping like flies. Add this one to that list. In 2016 over 11000 business left , and so far this year the number is over 6000 and climbing. Thats just for Calgary according to the Sun! I doubt Edmonton is doing much better


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

knight_yyz said:


> If closing the store was purely to do with a death, there are tons of ways to keep the business going without getting your hands dirty. Hire someone, sell the store whatever. I'm saying that the eco omy in Alberta is tanking and small business are dropping like flies. Add this one to that list. In 2016 over 11000 business left , and so far this year the number is over 6000 and climbing. Thats just for Calgary according to the Sun! I doubt Edmonton is doing much better


Go yell at a cloud and stop trying to bring political BS into a thread about a dead guy's family decision to close his old business.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Somebody forgot to take his Happy pills...lol


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I took a look at their website and the picture of used amps stacked upon one another created both interest and alarm. The picture is grainy but I thought I saw a Champ II @ $500 and Mesa Mark I @ $800 (of interest) but then a Princeton II @ $4K (alarm). Talk about schizoid pricing!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I haven't frequented Avenue much, but I hear the same in this thread as by word of mouth around town. When the owner died, his wife made the decision to keep the product in there and sell it. When I was in there last year, it was very obvious that it was going totally downhill, especially considering their lack of computer system and such. Everything was still being done by hand. I thought I went back into the 80's when I walked into that place. And many of the items there were way over priced. I bought and went to return a pedal that wasn't what I expected (just a noise gate), so I called and said can I bring it down for a refund. They said sure, come down at a certain time when the manager is there. Went down at the designated time (I'm about 40 mins away from the store on the North end here in town), and when I got there they said they couldn't do the refund because something came up and the Owner wasn't there. I said, well can you get the Manager, the older dude came out and said he couldn't give me the refund because the owner ;had to be there3 to write me a check??????

So I had to drive all the way home, drive all the way back the next day, and ended up paying a restocking fee. Never went back. If others had an experience like this in this small music world here where word travels, I can sorta see part of the reason why it's done. I'd imagine the Owners emotional attachment to the store and what it meant to her husband had a lot to do with it as well. But it wasn't being run properly. They should've sold that stuff to Stang a long time ago.

And it still looks like a lot of stuff is over priced, even at discount. Dunno?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

knight_yyz said:


>


As articulate a response as your previous posts were logically sound.

Enjoy the rest of your weekend.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I know they have a warehouse of gear somewhere in the city or abouts. I wonder if they will continue to operate online after they close the storefront. If so, they will REALLY have to do something about that web site.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Robert, everything was out of warehouses and on hand at the store a year or so ago. They still kept a lot boxed up in the back, if you looked at their list and asked to see stuff they'd bring it out. I bought a USA P bass and a Mexi Blacktop Jazz early in the year, Blacktop basses are considered rare and they had 3 of them in back. I looked at all 3, they had to unbox 2 of them. They were NOS from 2011. That day I tried 3 other basses off the list that they brought out from the back.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

keto said:


> Robert, everything was out of warehouses and on hand at the store a year or so ago. They still kept a lot boxed up in the back, if you looked at their list and asked to see stuff they'd bring it out. I bought a USA P bass and a Mexi Blacktop Jazz early in the year, Blacktop basses are considered rare and they had 3 of them in back. I looked at all 3, they had to unbox 2 of them. They were NOS from 2011. That day I tried 3 other basses off the list that they brought out from the back.


I do not want to be tempted. I already live close enough to put a rock through their back window from the rear entrance of my apartment (If there wasn't a grate over it)


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Store finally closed a couple of months ago. The back door of my apartment faces the back of this store to the SE, The For Lease sign is gone and there is now a dumpster in the back.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> Store finally closed a couple of months ago. The back door of my apartment faces the back of this store to the SE, The For Lease sign is gone and there is now a dumpster in the back.


It’s gonna be a store that sells umbrella hats that look like sailor outfits for hip dogs and cats.


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

I never got to Edmonton but I used to frequent their website as they always had some top notch gear. Did anybody get any deals when they were selling off their inventory? There website still has a cool Marshall half stack but it doesn't appear to be discounted.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

in 2015 they were well into closeout mode. I got a brand new 2009 P bass Blizzard Pearl for like $800 - they still had stuff tagged at its original pricing, and were taking 30% off.

The same day, I tried THREE highly desirable Mexi Blacktop basses, 2 P's and a J, that 2 of them they actually took out of the boxes for the first time so I could try them out. They were a short model run, I believe 2011. I walked out with the J (which became a mod platform). For about treefiddy.


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

keto said:


> in 2015 they were well into closeout mode. I got a brand new 2009 P bass Blizzard Pearl for like $800 - they still had stuff tagged at its original pricing, and were taking 30% off.
> 
> The same day, I tried THREE highly desirable Mexi Blacktop basses, 2 P's and a J, that 2 of them they actually took out of the boxes for the first time so I could try them out. They were a short model run, I believe 2011. I walked out with the J (which became a mod platform). For about treefiddy.


Nice! 

In 2016 they had a really nice Custom Shop Tele (with Bigsby) and were advertising 20% off, I tried to order but they told me the discount was in store only which was dissapointing.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

seadonkey said:


> ...Did anybody get any deals when they were selling off their inventory? ...


Picked up D-18 1955 CFM IV, NOS from 2010 (commemorates Christian Frederick (Chris) Martin IV birthday in 55), #34 of 55 made, quilted mahogany sides and back, gorgeous (for a D-18) for 30% off.


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

Swervin55 said:


> Picked up D-18 1955 CFM IV, NOS from 2010 (commemorates Christian Frederick (Chris) Martin IV birthday in 55), #34 of 55 made, quilted mahogany sides and back, gorgeous (for a D-18) for 30% off.


Awesome deal!


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I've spent plenty of time and money there over the years and had nothing but great dealings with Brian, Jay, Robin, Ian, and Tyler (who I will always support at Stang). However, the last crop of employees that were there after Brian's passing were incompetent on so many levels. Ultimately, I believe the shop lacked leadership after Brian's death, so I'm not surprised that they closed up, but surprised that they lasted as long as they did without him.


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

seadonkey said:


> I never got to Edmonton but I used to frequent their website as they always had some top notch gear. Did anybody get any deals when they were selling off their inventory? There website still has a cool Marshall half stack but it doesn't appear to be discounted.


1997 PRS CE-22. Quilt top with Dragon 1s. Looked brand new. No fret wear, no wear on the back. I think I paid $1300.










Loaned it to a friend for awhile. Looks great under the lights.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Hired Goon said:


> I have yet to check out Stang guitars... I'll have to drop by.


It’s a couple blocks south of Barb n’ Ernie’s in the old Cycle Works machine shop.
Interesting inventory .
Maybe the best in town.
Pricing seems high to me but then so did Brian’s.
Know your prices before going in and try not to buy anything on your first visit.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

BMW-KTM said:


> It’s a couple blocks south of Barb n’ Ernie’s in the old Cycle Works machine shop.
> Interesting inventory .
> Maybe the best in town.
> Pricing seems high to me but then so did Brian’s.
> Know your prices before going in and try not to buy anything on your first visit.


couple blocks north of Barb n' Ernies and I believe it was a brand new building when they opened


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

I've been pondering a Boss Katana 50 and Stang's have them in stock and $10 cheaper than L&M...go figure.

I'd say they have the most diverse stock in the city and I think that's what Tyler is going for...he wants to be the guy you go to for vintage, hard to find stuff. He does stock a few lower end items as well but he seems to be after the "boutique" market for the most part.

Either way, it's a nice shop to spend some time looking around.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

vadsy said:


> couple blocks north of Barb n' Ernies and I believe it was a brand new building when they opened


You may be right about the north/south part. There's only a slim chance you could be also be right about the building but I don't think so. I admit I'm no expert at knowing that area of town but I used to frequent Cycle Works a whole lot when they were in that location. I'm pretty sure it's the old high performance machine shop. I had a lot of work done in that shop over the years on various bikes. They did the best two-stroke porting in western Canada at that time. Driving there seems awfully familiar. If it's a new building then maybe they built it on the site of the old one.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I like Tyler and the guys he has there, but if he lasts another year I'll be shocked. I strongly suspect they are bleeding cash.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

keto said:


> I like Tyler and the guys he has there, but if he lasts another year I'll be shocked. I strongly suspect they are bleeding cash.


I hope that's not the case but I suspect you're right.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I better head on down to Stang and blow some cash before it's too late.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> I better head on down to Stang and blow some cash before it's too late.


I'm not trying to start rumours, let's be clear  I don't KNOW anything, just expressing an opinion and could be wildly wrong, as I often am  Well, I wouldn't be sad to be wrong in this case.


----------



## Zifnab (Dec 1, 2017)

I bought my Explorer from Avenue. About 7 months after I bought it I wanted to get it set up by them as I had free setups for a year. I live a couple hours out of Edmonton, so I called ahead and they very graciously let me bring Suzan in and they fondled her up real good. I had the call back in 2 hours that she was ready for me. I had a great experience with them but that was 3-4 years ago, and I actually liked the hand written receipt.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

BMW-KTM said:


> You may be right about the north/south part. There's only a slim chance you could be also be right about the building but I don't think so. I admit I'm no expert at knowing that area of town but I used to frequent Cycle Works a whole lot when they were in that location. I'm pretty sure it's the old high performance machine shop. I had a lot of work done in that shop over the years on various bikes. They did the best two-stroke porting in western Canada at that time. Driving there seems awfully familiar. If it's a new building then maybe they built it on the site of the old one.


yea, maybe maps and maybe addresses except the days where the poles flip on us, I hate that. 

on the gear topic of Stang, I feel for them with starting a high end shop at probably a difficult time in Albertas economy. I can't imagine that building is cheap or the inventory that keeps coming in is either but I do see it leave so they must be selling stuff, just how much and is it enough? I hope they keep it up and stick around, I love the store and the gear they bring to Edmonton.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

TWRC said:


> I've spent plenty of time and money there over the years and had nothing but great dealings with Brian, Jay, Robin, Ian, and Tyler (who I will always support at Stang). However, the last crop of employees that were there after Brian's passing were incompetent on so many levels. Ultimately, I believe the shop lacked leadership after Brian's death, so I'm not surprised that they closed up, but surprised that they lasted as long as they did without him.


Unlike yourself, I had rarely dealt with Avenue over the years. No reason, I just went to other stores. But I did go there for the first time about a year before they closed. I'm glad you mentioned the difference after the owner passed. I was taken aback by how utterly incompetent and unprofessional that place appeared to be. Without going into details, it was just a terrible experience. If I didn't know anything about the shop at all (I've lived in Edmonton since 1978), I'd wonder how the hell this place was even open for any amount of time.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

FYI - In the old Avenue Guitars store space,... Blowers and Grafton: Halifax Street Food.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Robert1950 said:


> FYI - In the old Avenue Guitars store space,... Blowers and Grafton: Halifax Street Food.


Donairs?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Dorian2 said:


> Donairs?


I believe so. It's supposed to be Halifax's Pizza Corner. I wonder if they'll serve brawls and stabbings too.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

cboutilier said:


> I believe so. It's supposed to be Halifax's Pizza Corner. I wonder if they'll serve brawls and stabbings too.


Don't worry about that. Whyte Ave. will have that taken care of, no problems. This coming from a North Ender BTW!  (I know you aren't here, but the locals will get it)


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I never go out after dark (except sometimes in winter, sunset is at 4:15pm). I live almost right behind the old Avenue Guitars store. I can usually tell when some shit happens because about once or twice a month, or more, some storefront has to get a window replaced on Whyte


----------



## Lorens Hoffos (Jan 11, 2018)

I bought a DeArmond T400 from Avenue Guitars a few years back. I dont think it had been ever sold the case it was in had a quarter inch of dust on it lol. Made in 1999 and appeared to be in its case it's entire life. Got a decent deal on it and its one I would never sell. Its too bad the original owner died, the word was he was a hellava nice guy.


----------



## stratmaniac (Feb 2, 2006)

Man, I should really check in this forum more often. Sad to hear, good memories of that place. Still have the National Duolian I bought there back when I was playing out west.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> I never go out after dark (except sometimes in winter, sunset is at 4:15pm). I live almost right behind the old Avenue Guitars store. I can usually tell when some shit happens because about once or twice a month, or more, some storefront has to get a window replaced on Whyte


I used to live directly behind it too. The building was called "The Blue Danube"


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

stratmaniac said:


> Man, I should really check in this forum more often. Sad to hear, good memories of that place. Still have the *National Duolian* I bought there back when I was playing out west.


----------



## dead mike (Nov 13, 2009)

_Azrael said:


> 1997 PRS CE-22. Quilt top with Dragon 1s. Looked brand new. No fret wear, no wear on the back. I think I paid $1300.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello fellow Edmonton players, im bumping this old thread in the hopes of finding this forum member. I have PMd him but it seems like he does not come on here regularly.
THis is my old PRS and i would love the chance to buy it back or be put on the next in line list with the current owner. 
If anyone knows this member could you have him check this site and his PMs? Appreciate it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@dead mike You might want to consider starting a specific thread requesting help to find the forum member and your PRS.
Your search is buried in this old thread and could easily be missed. Just a thought.
good luck with it.


----------

